
Help us build a better Keen alternative - mrwnmonm
Article: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;link.medium.com&#x2F;6cx1mvCaC4<p>Website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;datawaves.io
======
harrisreynolds
???

This post is leaving me scratching my head. No link or content or anything.

~~~
mrwnmonm
Oh man, looks like we just pasted the link from Medium, but it actually looks
like this '“Tell us what do you need?” by Datawaves Dev Team
[https://link.medium.com/6cx1mvCaC4'](https://link.medium.com/6cx1mvCaC4')

So I guess HN didn't accept it.

Sorry :)

